# Paint a tpo roof ? Can this be done



## csxcobra

I can't find a light blue or light green tpo material in 2300 s.f. So my customer will want to change the color, can a tpo be painted ? What kind of paint should be used. Or better yet, do you know where i can get 2300 s.f. Of 60 or 80mil tpo in light blue or light green. Thanks, jeff [email protected] or 720.620.8116


----------



## hanerykroze

You shouldn't have to do anything with TPO except wash it occasionally and touch up the caulk on the seams from time to time.

__________________________
General Contractor


----------



## RoofPro

*Painting TPO*

If your going to paint it does it really need to be TOP?
I would suggest Adhered EPDM, allow it to age for a couple of months then power wash and paint.


----------



## izzywright

Why would you caulk the seams if it's tpo


----------



## photo_shop

izzywright said:


> Why would you caulk the seams if it's tpo


Seam seal the cut edges so the scrim doesn't wick water


----------



## photo_shop

csxcobra said:


> I can't find a light blue or light green tpo material in 2300 s.f. So my customer will want to change the color, can a tpo be painted ? What kind of paint should be used. Or better yet, do you know where i can get 2300 s.f. Of 60 or 80mil tpo in light blue or light green. Thanks, jeff [email protected] or 720.620.8116


Yes you can paint tpo with elastomeric. it's done all the time. you can also coat with silicone.

coating will be way less expensive than ordering 20 squares of custom colored material.


----------



## sammismith

Photo_shop is correct, as more of a painter than a roofer we have painted these several times with elastomeric.


----------



## delucaroofing

Yes, TPO can be painted using a suitable primer and paint. There are specialized coatings for TPO. You can hire roofing experts for this.


----------



## Beetlejuice

usually the TPO will need to be aged about 4 years or more to take a coating system. You will need to do an adhesion test as well to be sure. Most coatings are acrylic latex based, but if you have any ponding water, acrylics may not perform all that well. Solvent based would be a better option. these can be expensive, sometimes just replacing maybe cheaper depending on size and details. You will have a difficult time finding a blue color since most manufactures don't make that color. You may have to get the coating tinted by Sherwin Williams or some one similar (if they feel like it) which will be additional cost. Silicone is even more expensive, not counting the labor for Primer base and finish coats you will need to apply.


----------



## FlatRoofExpert

*colored roof membrane*

The Duro-Last company has a PVC membrane in different colors.

You can get silicone colored but it is expensive. You can coat aging TPO with silicone roof coating, which is 100% waterproof. There are several brands available. We've used Gaco and EternaKote. I think Weatherstar has one too.

This post is probably too late for your project.


----------



## qualityroofingmel

Yes. You can paint TPO roof. You can paint TPO using a suitable primer and paint. There are specialized coatings for TPO. You can hire roofing experts for this. We also provide colorbond roofing in Australia.


----------



## FlatRoofExpert

*Duro-Last comes in colors*

and typically has a better labor and material no dollar limit warranty

If you paint roofs the paint heats differently than the membrane and can cause it to weaken and crack at points


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer

*Can you paint tpo*

Yes you can, but please do not use acrylic. It is a cheap product that peels and does not stand up to ponding water, you need a high solid silicone. 
Of course power wash and clean tpo. Do a test to see how well it adheres. If you have any problem, rough it up with sander. Then coat it with 2 gallons a square.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings

If at all possible, it's best to just try to order a TPO roof coating in the custom color that you prefer. If you are not able to do that, though, then it is possible to paint over TPO coating. I recommend working with a contractor who has done this before, as it can be a little tricky if you're new to it. 

You'll need to treat the TPO surface first, which means either power-washing it or using another method to make it as clean as possible. Then, you'll need to use a special paint that has been modified so that it adheres well to a TPO surface. If you use the wrong kind of paint, then you could harm the effectiveness of your roof coating.


----------

